# Hardware Cloth Help



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok so im confused on this Hardware Cloth stuff. I am getting my first FN on Thursday and I know its recommended putting hardware cloth so rats can't escape. 1. What kind of hardware cloth is best? and 2. How do you attach it to the FN?


----------



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

I just had my first hardware cloth experience this weekend. I guess I was thrown off by the word cloth and thought it was going to be something like screen door wire. It wasn't. I cut mine with sheers used for metal crafting so that part wasn't so bad. But be prepared for sharp, pokey ends. I snagged my shirt and ripped a hole it it. Ha, ha! I found it in the garden section at Lowes and used cable ties to attach it.


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

I think most hardware cloth is the same. You'll want the kind with half inch squares...I'm not sure if there are different sizes, and whatever size (there are longer rolls and taller rolls) is most appropriate for the dimensions of the FN. Because it's galvanized metal and can corrode over the years from contact with urine, you'll want to cover it with nontoxic paint. Your biggest pain will be flattening it out because it's rolled up, and cutting it is never fun. Move slow and cut close to the edges so you dont leave ends to poke you.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I think hardware cloth is all the same. I bought mine at Home Depot. I used zip ties to put it on, as it was easiest for me. I haven't noticed any of the rats chewing any of them, so it seems good. You can buy different lengths and stuff of hardware cloth, and just cut it to fit your cage.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Brizzle said:


> I think hardware cloth is all the same. I bought mine at Home Depot. I used zip ties to put it on, as it was easiest for me. I haven't noticed any of the rats chewing any of them, so it seems good. You can buy different lengths and stuff of hardware cloth, and just cut it to fit your cage.


did you paint yours? Has anyone experienced corroding?


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

I've not so far experienced any with mine but it's only in two pretty small spaces and it's only been there for a couple months. I made a hasty decision to modify my cage in a way that required covering immediately, silly me, and the local hardware store didn't have anything kid-safe paint. Still most agree that powder-coated bars are superior to galvanized and so if you can find the right paint your cage should last longer and probably be more aesthetically appealing as an added bonus.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I had my 142 completely covered for about 9 months, with 9 rats in there for a while. It was just galvanized, and never got smelly or rusty or anything.. so I would say that it's not crucial you get the coated kind or to paint it if you can't find the coated. There are different kinds.. when I got mine at Home Depot there were a lot to choose from, all sizes in square or rounded. Go with the 1/2" squares.

Most people attach it with zip ties, or if you're worried about chewing you can use metal wire. I don't know where to get it because we already had some, but it was a roll of thin flexible wire, kinda like twist ties only a little thicker and without the paper stuff. 

You'll need a good pair of wire cutters, and be prepared to get scratched up!

I don't know how old/big your rats are, but you may not even need to cover it at all. I took the hardware cloth off my cage last month, and none of my girls have gotten out.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

you should be able to find precoated hardware cloth. here in aussieland, its green, and is in the garden section of the hardware store.

you can get the thin wire at the hardware store as well. its available in a roll, probably metres and metres long.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

hahah well im in the US. But I guess that doesnt really make a difference lol as for the wire stuff I think I know what your talking about Mana my dad has all kinds of stuff like that. He has spools of metal wire.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

the instructions were posted on another forum so check this link

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4021985.0


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i called lowe's and they said that they didn't have any hardware cloth, but they honestly also had no idea what i was talking about. i really want to get hardware cloth from lowe's as i hear that it is black, as opposed to the green that i know you can get at home depot, but i don't want to drive the 20 minutes out there if they aren't going to have it. i think i will have to anyway, booooo. if they don't know what hardware cloth is, it often helps to call it "chicken wire" although it's not exactly the same thing. you will often at least get pointed down the right aisle.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

> if they don't know what hardware cloth is, it often helps to call it "chicken wire" although it's not exactly the same thing. you will often at least get pointed down the right aisle.


 :lol: hahaha so true.  Well lucky for me I have a lowes and a home depot not too far away. 10-15 for Lowes and probably 30 for Home Depot. Im gonna look for black. Who knows I may not even need it. But I have a feeling I will. :roll:


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

OnlyOno said:


> i called lowe's and they said that they didn't have any hardware cloth, but they honestly also had no idea what i was talking about. i really want to get hardware cloth from lowe's as i hear that it is black, as opposed to the green that i know you can get at home depot, but i don't want to drive the 20 minutes out there if they aren't going to have it. i think i will have to anyway, booooo. if they don't know what hardware cloth is, it often helps to call it "chicken wire" although it's not exactly the same thing. you will often at least get pointed down the right aisle.


You will have to get a bit bossy with them because if the goof in that department doesn't know what hardware cloth is then his supervisor might need to have this brought to their attention. Part of the reason why these stores get away with higher prices is because of the customer service.. if the customer is not being served then the consumer is being ripped off. Call them back & tell them you really need someone on the floor to confirm they have it & what the price is & exactly where it is located... might even help to say that if they can't help you you'll just go get the green stuff from Home Depot.

The hardware cloth is labeled as hardware cloth & if it says anything else it would say 1/2" X 1/2" square wire. Chicken wire is an entirely different creature because is is a smaller gage wire & it is hexagon shaped.


----------

